# pct dosage question



## jyoung8j (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey guys was just sitting here thinking when cycle would b over and got idea to check the stash and see what's in stock.. so now since I dnt have a ton I wanted some advice on dosages for pct so I kno if need to order more or not.. I'm running right now 750mg test e and 550mg of npp.. will run cycle total of 18wks and stop npp on wk 15-16.. I have Clomid and nolva now Wht would ur doses b at end.. thx j


----------



## Omegareign (Dec 16, 2012)

Clomid would be 50 for 4 weeks or longer, nolva would do 40,40,20,20 for 4 weeks or longer.  If you don't have enough to do that for at least 4 weeks, order more.


----------



## Omegareign (Dec 16, 2012)

oh and don't start it till a couple weeks after your last pin, if you already did'nt know that.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 16, 2012)

Are you taking anything with that NPP for prolactin while on cycle bro?

As for your original question, Omega nailed it...... 'nuff said.


Respect,
Vette


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 16, 2012)

Yea knew the time to start.. thts dosage was thinking just making sure..


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm taking stane 12.5 mg eod..


----------



## Omegareign (Dec 16, 2012)

If I were you I would of dosed some caber in there, or at least have it on hand.  If you haven't had any prolactin issues though, wouldn't sweat it too much if your almost done with the cycle. Next time though, def get some.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 16, 2012)

Haven't taken any caber have on hand.. Wht r signs to look for.  Remember looking it up before but wasnt a issue in previous cycles


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 17, 2012)

just started my PCT. doing clomid 100 (day 1) then 50/50/50/25( possibly 50..taper down) and Novla 40/40/20/20. typical PCT to start with. IMO... i friggiing hate it so far. I started mine 5 days after last pin (thats when I felt "dry" as PFM put it"


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea my pct is aways away but not looking forward to it..


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 18, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Haven't taken any caber have on hand.. Wht r signs to look for.  Remember looking it up before but wasnt a issue in previous cycles



Milky liquid coming out of your nipples is usually a pretty good hint.... somebody has not been doing his homework....


Vette


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 18, 2012)

No I know of this didn't know if u was going to give me other sides.. I've never had any issues with my nips or sort.. really only thing tht I've noticed was just tired as heck and real emotional like a bitch..lol but hasn't been issue since using stane..


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 18, 2012)

Would u go ahead and mix in some caber.. if so Wht dose.. thx..


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 18, 2012)

Cabergoline .5mg 2x per week

Respect,
Vette


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea I just looked it up.. I'm going to go ahead and mix it in.. I dnt wanna chance it esp since my first run with deca (npp)


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 18, 2012)

another sign is not being able to bust a nut lol


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 18, 2012)

Def not a issue.. I dnt think I've been this horny since I was 15 lol.. but I'm going to start it to b safe..thx


----------



## staxs (Dec 31, 2012)

Increaced prolactin can give you puffy nips, not able to get off, like vette said milky shit leaking out of your nips...
If you have ran 19nors before and havent had any of these problems you might be ok. Not everyone is sensitive to the aromatase enzyme or progestrone.


----------

